# best mid sized python



## trogdor1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

hey i was consdiering getting a new python a bit bigger then my stimpsons.. im looking for a species with a good temperament and that dont grow ridiculously big lol.. just something decent but not to huge and with a good temperament.. any ideas? i was thinking bredli but dunno yet. cheers guys.

steve


----------



## pete12 (Apr 29, 2008)

a coastal


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 29, 2008)

Diamond, Port mac, coastal


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 29, 2008)

If you find a jungle with a great temperment they're a nice snake! We've got 2, one of them, a 5yr old child had no problem handling...the other one - well its her mission to bite you as many times as possible....but shes settling down now..


----------



## trogdor1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

lol ur names bredli lover and ur saying jungles? lol thanks anyway iv heard from a few people i know jungles can be snappy.. so i dunno about them..


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 29, 2008)

trogdor1988 said:


> lol ur names bredli lover and ur saying jungles? lol thanks anyway iv heard from a few people i know jungles can be snappy.. so i dunno about them..


 
lol - yeah you allready said bredli so i thought why mention them again? lol anyway they're a fantastic snake, gotta be my faveourite    And a jungle with a good temperment comes in second...lol


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Apr 29, 2008)

Bredli all the way mate. They are a great snake. And beautiful in colour as well.


----------



## Wednesday (Apr 29, 2008)

i have a murray darling hatchling and he/she is great hasn't tried to bite me yet, but most of the things i hear in respects to good pythons suggest most of the carpets....minus the jungle.... but that may all be hype i dont know


----------



## Renagade (Apr 29, 2008)

mid size?.. bredli


----------



## dougydoug (Apr 29, 2008)

like the diamonds myself was my first snake and still have her never bitten lovely nature all the carpet breeds seem to be good,one in every bunch though isnt there.


----------



## arbok (Apr 29, 2008)

woma python!


----------



## Western python (Apr 30, 2008)

south west carpet / has never bitten


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 30, 2008)

carpet snakes


----------



## gman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

S.A Woma
Good eaters


----------



## JasonL (Apr 30, 2008)

Woma, no contest.


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 30, 2008)

Murray/Darling Carpet


----------



## vs380kw (Apr 30, 2008)

Get a jungle there great snakes


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Apr 30, 2008)

Murray Darling carpet python. I got my lil' hatchie girl last night and she without a doubt is the cutest (yes, i think shes cute ) python i have ever seen. She has these great big puppy dog eyes


----------



## scorps (Apr 30, 2008)

coastal get over 10 foot eventual is that mid size?


----------



## kandi (Apr 30, 2008)

boodarie woma compliments of true blue


----------



## waikare (Apr 30, 2008)

get a jungle dont belive the hype i didnt and my yearling is the best snake aye and this is my first snake ever


----------



## thepythonpit (Apr 30, 2008)

go a woma , you wont regret it, however if your not ready for a licence upgrade i would say get a black head,
diamonds take a lot longer to grow to full size, thats is without putting them under overfedding stress, plus thay tend to be a thinner more slender snake ,


----------

